# EMT-Intermediate & The National Model



## medicRob (Aug 18, 2010)

I am going to ask a dumb question.. Actually, the only dumb question is the question that isn't asked.

**raises hand**

Yes, you in the back with the dumb question..

Background:

Tennessee does not recognize EMT-Intermediate as a state practice level and as a result we have First Responder, EMT-IV, and EMT-P. When the new national levels take effect in Fall of 2011 here, TN will move to the: EMR, EMT, EMT-Advanced, EMT-Paramedic levels. 

As a result, EMT-IV will be required to take a small bridge course, as our EMT-IV scope is close to EMT-Advanced, just lacking IO, Narcan, and Nitrous. The bridge process will begin in Fall 2011. After a set period of time (About 2 years if I remember correctly), those who fail to take this course will revert to EMT. They will then lose their ability to initiate IV's, etc. Those who bridge up will become EMT-Advanced.

Question:

In the states that are moving to the new standard that currently recognize EMT-I/85 and I/99, what will happen to these individuals? Will they be forced to bridge to Paramedic within a period of time or else revert to EMT-Advanced? I cannot find the answer to this any where. I have checked the NREMT, NHTSA, JEMS, and the local prostitute that can predict the future and tell you what flavor a popsicle is by sitting on it. None of them could answer my question, although "All Beef Patty", the aformentioned prostitute was quite interesting regardless of any child support cases that may or may not have been filed.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 19, 2010)

Seeing as the federal model is nonbinding on the states, I would imagine it will be entirely up to the states how they want to handle the transition. I expect we'll see a ton of bridge classes popping up in the community colleges after each state transitions.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 19, 2010)

Those who adopt the national model will bridge I-99 to Paramedic and I-85 to Advanced EMT


----------



## medicRob (Aug 19, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Those who adopt the national model will bridge I-99 to Paramedic and I-85 to Advanced EMT



Thx, Brown. That is exactly what I was wanting to know.


----------



## Cpat (Jul 18, 2011)

*Relating to the questions*

Hey, I am a newly EMT-IV in Tennessee. The question I keep asking everyone is me being a EMT-IV and I know I have a certain amount of time to go back to school for Avanced-EMT class or some call it EMT- Intermediate. So what about if I'm planning on going to paramedic school Fall 2012 where does that but me as far as the Bridge class? Does this mean I have to take the bridge course before paramedic school in fall 2012 or not? How long do you have to obtain the bridge course? And this law goes into affect fall 2011 for sure?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2011)

You are an NREMT-B correct? If so then the transition course does not apply to you. It only applies to ones like myself that are NREMT-I/85/99. As for TN specific, you should call your state EMS office and ask. The OP is not one I'd trust for anything, and if he said the sky was blue, I'd ask for a second opinion.


----------



## Cpat (Jul 18, 2011)

Correct I am a NREMT basic with my IV out of Tennessee. So I don't have to worry about taking that course I can just go straight into paramedic school fall 2012? That's was my plan.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2011)

You should be able to. But like I said, call your state EMS office to find out when you are expected to do the bridge course. you don't need to worry about the NREMT being that the basic updates will be in the refresher.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm about to take an I85 course. I was kinda surprised they didn't just go ahead and make it AEMT.


----------

